# what looks good on a resume for a linesman



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Capitalization, punctuation and proper spelling are good places to start.


----------



## mxz-man (Feb 7, 2010)

thats comon sense, i was wondering if there are any courses i could take over the summer to improve my resume. or any tips. One person told me to say ive had experience around large trucks, stuff like that.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Get in shape. Get a job doing something physical. Farm work, tossing freight. Construction laborer. I'd talk to who does the hiring and ask them what you could do.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

get a CDL


----------



## mxz-man (Feb 7, 2010)

i just graduated and won the high school fitness award, would it be a good dea to put that in


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mxz-man said:


> i just graduated and won the high school fitness award, would it be a good dea to put that in


 Can't hurt. Shows initiative,and commitment.


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

wildleg said:


> get a CDL


 A California Drivers License?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Skipp said:


> A California Drivers License?


License to drive a truck(over 26k pounds I think)


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

If the truck is large enough to have air brakes, then you need a CDL is the rule of thumb. I shamelessly copied from THIS website
Who needs a CDL License?

You need a Commercial Driver's License if you operate: 


Any combination of vehicles with a Gross Combination Weight Rating (GCWR) of 26,001 pounds or more, providing the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) of the vehicle being towed is in excess of 10,000 pounds.
Any single vehicle with a GVWR of 26,001 pounds or more, or any such vehicle towing another not in excess of 10,000 pounds.
Any vehicle, regardless of size, designed to transport 16 or more persons, including the driver.
A vehicle required by federal regulations to be placarded while transporting hazardous materials.
 *You must be 18 years of age to apply for a CDL license to drive in-state and age 21 to cross state lines*


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

mxz-man said:


> thats comon sense, i was wondering if there are any courses i could take over the summer to improve my resume. or any tips. One person told me to say ive had experience around large trucks, stuff like that.


Go get a job logging. Learn to climb trees....it would look good on your resume "Know how to and have experience climbing" If you can climb a tree, you can climb just about anything.:thumbup:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

A lot of pocos require their lineman to have cdls (since they are pretty much useless if they can't drive the trucks around).


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

In order to get a CDL you need to take the driver's road test with a truck that requires a CDL to drive. Can't take the road test in a F150. :no:


----------



## mxz-man (Feb 7, 2010)

just spoke to my moms husband, he is a certified instructor and is going to get me my licence dzl for next to nothing. so im happy about that.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I would also try getting your Professional Level CPR and AED certification. Odds are that any big utility will require you to be trained in it, and if you already have the training that's a feather in your cap.

The Red Cross offers these courses pretty regularly. Good luck.

-John


----------



## mxz-man (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks guys keep them coming. I never though of taking cpr, it deffinately wouldnt hurt.


----------



## Paul Petty (Jul 21, 2010)

*School*

Get your CDL first. if you dont make in the electrical you'll at least have a CDL for other jobs in this wacky job market.
Next take a few basic elect. class's at the Jr. collage or adult ed. learn Ohms law and all the other basic things. When i look at a resume I look at ed. single or married, Miltary, length of work at last job. and job back ground. do you know any of the code (NEC)


----------



## nick9resume (Aug 4, 2010)

Just a tip, make your resume have a distinctive look. Many people simply type up a list of their previous employers and where they went to school and call it a resume --which it may be. However, with a well-designed template, your resume will stand out as being professional and attractive. This can make a much better first impression.
No matter what template you use, try to make your qualifications distinctive as well. Don't just make lists, find a way to explain why you’re particular set of skills, values or personality traits make you a suitable candidate for the job!


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

mxz-man said:


> thats comon sense, i was wondering if there are any courses i could take over the summer to improve my resume. or any tips. One person told me to say ive had experience around large trucks, stuff like that.


Willingness and ability to learn quickly helps. Your writing didn't improve one bit after you've been told about it. If you were a quick learner, your snarky comment would at least utilize proper English.


----------



## mxz-man (Feb 7, 2010)

I wasn't aware i was being graded on my posts. I'll keep my "snarky" comments to myself from now on. Thanks!


----------

